# I love my wife



## Neversawitcoming (Jan 22, 2008)

Where do i start. My wife and i have been married 13 years happily i thought But on the 14th she told me had cheated with my highschool best freind me and him havent been close for years but he was my best man at or wedding. i was floored by this she says she still loves me and that she wants it to work and us be together but im not sure that either of us are strong enough to make it happen i love her more than just about any thing in the world i just feel crushed by pain and dont know if i can get over it


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of it depends on you. There is nothing harder then being cheated on, specially with a friend whom you have trusted. If you love your wife then I think you need to give this time to see if you want to continue with the relationship. 

One thing I'd suggest is find a way to talk to her without blaming her, or making her feel bad. At the very least you can learn to understand the whys it happened and learn to communicate better down the road.

Trust me I understand your pain. The ball is in your court, but my suggestion is to leave your options open.

draconis


----------

